# Thor Vs HF Spot - Which is Better ?



## lambda (Dec 25, 2004)

Got a Thor for Xmas, and I'm pretty disappointed in its performance.

Ok, out of the box a great looking 'Big @ss' light. But, after charging it for the recommended 8 hours, I switched it on and all I got was a flood of light. Inspection of the front end showed the bulb to be crooked, leaning to the left side. So, I remove the PITA 8 screws, very carefully flex/bend things straight. Now it's perfectly centered and straight and makes a sharp spot.

But, not impressive at all, even on 'HI'. It's quite yellow tint light, still more flood than real 'throw', and far from 10M candle power. Yes, I've read through the 'put in bigger wires' and even the 'boost' thread, but I don't think it's worth the trouble. For one, I get two darks lines in the beam from the wires that hold the filiments.

Overall, I recommend a "Pass" unless you really just want the case (like me) for experimenting with.

Lux for Lux, and even more so dollar for dollar, you would be much better served with the Harbor Freight big spot light for $15.00 when on sale. It has a much better beam, at least twice the throw, and on 'HI' it is incredibly white. Amost Luxeon white in color, very, very noticeable next to the Thor beam. The HF big spot also has auto charge shut off with indicator led and an external 12V out jack for running other things. Two nice features the Thor lacks.

While the Thor is big and bright, it's put to shame by the HF big spot for only $15.00 (sale price). I recommend the HF over the Thor; its a Best Buy.

Edited to add pics:

Here's the Thor (left) and the HF (right) on low:







It's hard to tell, but the spot on the HF is way brighter in Low. This next photo is both lights on HI.






My cheap camera does not do a good job of showing what the eye sees, as it saturates on bright light. But, you can see the color tint difference in the lights.

The Thor probably is spewing more lumens out the front of the light, but no where as focused as the HF light. The Thor lights up a lot with its side spill light; too bad it couldn't get focused in to the spot.

The HF spot does a much better job of making a perfect round beam with no wire lines, etc. And it just reaches out in to the dark farther than the Thor can. My opinion is the HF has more throw, better tint, and more options for a lower price.


----------



## markdi (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

my black thor is great modded hid

my vector 2 million cp was almost as bright as a stock thor

the thor's hot spot was brighter.

I modded the vector to hid and the thor hid is still a little brighter with a smaller much brighter hot spot.


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Thanks for the write-up lambda /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif While I would have to agree that the Thor lacks throw, its worthwhile to note it will cast a big spot at least 300 yards.

Where can you get a Harbor Freight? Any nation wide retails carry them?


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

looks like I gotta get another light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif.....


----------



## udaman (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

lambda,

could you do us a favor and take the bulb out of the HF, and check to see if it is labeled for identification, or country of manufacturer. I suspect you have an axial filament Vector spotlight type of bulb in there, perhaps overdriven??? The Thor uses a standard automotive H4 bulb which has a huge wide filament, but for automotive uses, the headlamp's lens eliminate the ugly beam filament artifacts. Yeah, the Thor is pretty huge/impractical, even compared to the X990.

Edit, on second thought, the Vector's use blue tinted bulbs to give fake white HID like appearance, maybe that's what you are noticing.


----------



## larryk (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

I bought A Thor when they first came out. I think all the under $ 100.00 spotlights are way overrated. My Collins Dynamics spotlight is much brighter than the Thor and is only rated at 3/4 of a million candlepower. But at the price many of the cheaper spotlights are a real bargain. Larry.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

[ QUOTE ]
*udaman said:*
Edit, on second thought, the Vector's use blue tinted bulbs to give fake white HID like appearance, maybe that's what you are noticing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine doesn't.


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

This the one?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

I have noticed the blue quartz bulbs in the vectors too.
You may get a better whiteness out of a "high performance" 55 watt automotive H4 bulb. 
The battery may have an easier time maintaining full power to a smaller bulb.
Also look at the innards of the H4 bulb for smaller filament supports and a smaller filament to improve throw.


----------



## Sway (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

lambda,

Do you have any outside pic's at range say a hundred yards or more of the Thor vs HF light, I find this more telling of a spotlights true potential. My best throwing lights have a horrible looking spot inside the house on a white wall because you are looking at a direct reflection of the lamp’s filament or arc gap and not where the beam culminates at with large reflectors many feet in front of it.

The HF light does have nice color to it almost looks looks like one of your monster LED mods /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Later
Kelly


----------



## markdi (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

comparing my vectot to my thor(before any mods)
inside my house-white wall they looked pretty close(thor slightly brighter)

outside the thor threw a brighter tighter beam.


----------



## markdi (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

if you got it at costco for 24.99

the 12 volt 7 amp sla and the 1.5 amp 12 volt wall wart

are worth the 24.99 even if you throw the rest of it away.


----------



## lambda (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

[ QUOTE ]
*TwoGun said:*
This the one?






[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, that one; for $15.00 it's a deal.

Ok, after some more time with the Thor, I'll give it hi marks for a work light. If you need bright portable light, it beats the HF for illuminating a room. But the HF still wins in the 'spot' long distance to me. But then I have green eyes and tend to see whiter light better. But the HF projects a great beam and with the auto shut off charging you don't have to guess how long to charge.

I guess they both have their place. One as a work light, the other as a search light.

I really was looking for Thor to house a 35/50W HID lamp anyway. It's got the basic two switch requirement and has a deeper reflector than the HF spot. Oh well, it's still bright, just not what I thought..


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
if you got it at costco for 24.99

the 12 volt 7 amp sla and the 1.5 amp 12 volt wall wart

are worth the 24.99 even if you throw the rest of it away. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's not hard to find one of those jump start batteries for under $25, which is just a ~17ah battery and charger.


----------



## bobisculous (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Real quick question, is the Thor 10Million CP a 'smart' charging light? Will it kick itself off when its charged 100%? I see the LED on the side next to the AC plug, didnt know if that will shut off or something.

Cameron


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

[ QUOTE ]
*bobisculous said:*
Real quick question, is the Thor 10Million CP a 'smart' charging light? Will it kick itself off when its charged 100%? I see the LED on the side next to the AC plug, didnt know if that will shut off or something.

Cameron 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't have a Thor, but I highly, highly doubt it.


----------



## markdi (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

no it does not stop charging automatically


----------



## lambda (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

I checked the book for the HF spot because the ad above quotes a 75W bulb. In the book, it says 115W:






So maybe they've up gunned some of the newer ones with bigger bulbs. That makes more sense why it's so competetive with Thor...


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

If you take the H3 bulb out, it has it's rating stamped on it's metal collar.


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

That's good to know about the bulb issue. I'm going to HF today and will make sure to check the box out and paperwork before I purchase. That light I posted is on sale for $19.99. The sale prices generally flow to the retail outlets as well.

You have to watch some of their products. Happened to me once with a vice. It had two SKU numbers on the box but each number corresonded to a different vice. The only way you new which one was which was from brown shipping wrapping which they tear off when they put them on the floor. Had to open the boxes to find the right one. China, gotta to love'em.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Interesting, I was also a little disapointed with the output (throw and total output, but mostly throw).


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

can someone supply a link to the Harbor Freight page. Found lots of lights but not this one?


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

It's under Electrical and then Shoplights.

Here's the link.


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Thank you very much Two Gun!!


----------



## lambda (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

[ QUOTE ]
*3rd_shift said:*
If you take the H3 bulb out, it has it's rating stamped on it's metal collar. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, I just checked it; 115 Watts.

I think all you need is to look for the blue bulb to tell the 115W from the 75W.


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Just ordered one on-line. Hope it comes with the 115 watt bulb. Lambda, what battery is used in the HF light and what run time do you get with it?


----------



## markdi (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

the phillips 12569 bulb in the thor is rated at 2900 lumens at 13.2 volts at the base.

it is a high quality 100 watt bulb
cheaper 130 watt h4 bulbs are not brighter.

the smaller battery in the harbor freight spotlight with a 115 watt h3 bulb
would have more voltage sag - less output - runtime and lower color temp.

maybe your thor is defective some how.

I would tather have a german made phillips bulb than one made in china.


----------



## NewBie (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Oh, I seen you are comparing the Harbor Freight light to the THOR. You should see what the THOR does with the proper voltage to the bulb, it is severly underpowered stock...

Disregard my comments below then...

....

Maybe you should change this to a THOR knockoff title and reference, this doesn't even look like a real THOR.

These fake THOR knockoffs are extremely cheap and rather shoddily made. Just about every aspect of them really sucks.

The true THOR utilizes a H4 bulb, shown here: 











The .pdf is here:
http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/12569p~1.pdf

A true THOR looks more like this:







.

_*Every true THOR will say Cyclops on the box somewhere*_ 


I assume this is why there are conflicting comments on the THOR, and now I understand why, folks are confusing the junk lights to the real THORs.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

newbi,
So you think alot of people are comparing spotlights to Thor knockoffs rather than the real thing?


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Fake-thors? thats new /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
A big reflector, 100w Philips bulb and a 12v 7AH SLA makes a Thor a Thor, doesn't it?

Btw mine doesn't say Cyclops ANYWHERE.


----------



## markdi (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

a cheap mod to the thor woul be to mount a 2 volt 10ah( 
sla to the bottom of the thor then run the wires into the reflector cavity.
they may make a 7 or 8 amp 2 volt rectangular sla- I never found one - I did not look that hard.

http://www.batterywholesale.com/battery-store/proddetail.html?prodID=2701

you would need a higher voltage charger.

the extra 2 volts would do wonders.


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

(deleted text) Opps, just noticed Newbie's update on the sign-up thread.


----------



## Roy (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Mine has the following printed on the top of the left side (viewed from the rear)mounting cradle:

JML 2940
UK CHINA
Patented & DES Pat
301105 ZL03270627.8


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Just got back from Harbor Freight. They didn't have the rechargable one but they did have this one. It's the same one as Lambda's except no rechargable battery. Did have the 115w blue halogen bulb as well. 

Boy they don't make these easy to find on their website.

Link


----------



## lambda (Dec 26, 2004)

*Thor vs HF Spot*

I changed the thread title to reflect a more Thor vs HF Spot theme.

NewBie - Pretty sure not a conterfit; same Philips bulb you show. 

My disappointment is in the 'throw', or lack there of coming from the Thor. The HF has some really chepo wiring and could benifit from a relay between bulb and battery. The Thor could too. Just a simple relay with big @ss wires to switch battery direct to bulb. That way the stock wiring is just powering up the relay. When I get the time I'll add the relay to both and see what difference it might make.

And the filiment support wires making dark lines in the Thor beam really ruin the beam for me.

For the money, out of the box, the HF rules.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Hmm strange that you find the 2 lines caused by the wires holding the filament THAT big of a problem.
The shadows are only in the 'outer-2nd hotspot' with mine, and from looking at your pictures it seems the same with yours.


----------



## NewBie (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Lambda

The THOR typically under powers it's bulb by 25%, the battery can't come close to holding the proper voltage on the bulb, even with direct connection to the bulb.

An under powered incandescent is a sad state of affairs, and the efficiency of the light output goes to hell in a hen basket right quick, stiffling the lumen output hardcore.

You should see these puppies when they get their proper power, it's amazing.

I'll try and remember to pick up one of these HF spotlights at my local HF on the way home.

Then I'll get you some beamshots...


----------



## Scoob (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thor Review - Save Your Money*

Roy,
Your Thor is real. The model number is the number JohnLite (under Auto Lanterns)gives their Thor. I'de be willing to bet that Cyclops Solutions gets their's from Johnlite, because they have Johnlite batteries in them. Both my Thor 3.5, and 10 came with Johnlite batteries. (check out that 15MCP at Cyclops)


----------



## udaman (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Lambda

The THOR typically under powers it's bulb by 25%, the battery can't come close to holding the proper voltage on the bulb, even with direct connection to the bulb.

An under powered incandescent is a sad state of affairs, and the efficiency of the light output goes to hell in a hen basket right quick, stiffling the lumen output hardcore.

You should see these puppies when they get their proper power, it's amazing.

I'll try and remember to pick up one of these HF spotlights at my local HF on the way home.

Then I'll get you some beamshots... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, BC says his Vector (which model would that be?) does not use a blue tinted bulb. Oh well, that's what I get for doing extra short posts. What I meant, and many would have understood, was that Vector, as well as many other Chinese made spotlights are now using bulb tinted bulbs in a number of their lights, as a gimmick (it's the fad to have very white, or even bluish light output to mimic the far more expensive HID lights). Blue tinted HID or halogen bulbs suffer signifcant lumen drop compared to clear glass versions, the price you pay for bluish, or white color output, without overdriving the bulb to near instaflash levels or very short lifespans.

Whether or not the Thor is powering the H4 at 'proper' voltage is subject to debate. That the bulb is brighter and light color is whiter at higher voltages than the SLA battery can provide is not in dispute. Question is, what SLA battery has a nominal 13.2v to drive the H4 at the specs 'newbie' has posted?

Understand that a lead-acid automotive battery is typically considered at 100% state of charge at approximately 12.55v. Housed inside automobile headlamps, the multitude of sins of large support wires and thick wide transverse filaments are hidden from view. Not so with a spotlight.

Start your automobile on a cold morning in the dark, after it has rested overnight. But 1st turn on your headlamps and notice the brightness, color of the light. Now start up the engine and pay attention to brightness and color of the headlamps that are on. The voltage regulator for the alternator will charge the battery at around 14.4-14.6v; et viola, instant 'over-drive' for the bulbs...until the battery is recharged and the voltage regulator starts to drop the voltage down to more typical running voltage in the 13-14v range. Turn on your air-conditioner on high (big load), rear-window defroster, and under load, you could measure voltage on the battery as low as 12v or less, et viola...somewhat dull yellow headlamps.

For a few hundred dollars you can buy voltage 'over-drive' kits for your headlamps, and like with bulbs being overdriven on CPF, you will see dramatically reduced operating life. You may obtain a even higher outputting drop in replacement bulb for the Thor- 130/90 H4: http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/bulb_types/bulb_types.html


H3 blue tinted bulbs are not putting out more lumens than the H4 bulbs, they have smaller diameter and width transverse filaments that would help get a tighter spot with the hugh reflectors these lights use.

BatteryChargers Vector bulb thread: Vertical vs horizontal filament?


----------



## BVH (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Newbie, will your mod board (and the stock Thor battery and circuitry) power an H4 130/90 for short periods of time?


----------



## NewBie (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Yes BVH. Read my Thor info thread, you'll note less light output and more current draw with the Narva 130W bulb.

Picked the HF light up this morning, charged at work.

I noticed the HF light as a blue coated bulb which tricks the eye into thinking it is brighter.

Here are some beamshots:














Here is what happens when the THOR bulb is ran at it's proper specified 13.2V:












Utilizing the boost circuit on the THOR, to turn it into THOR's Hammer, results in ownership:











I'll note the HF light only has a 5AH battery vs. the 7AH in the THOR. Too bad it doesn't have the THOR's rubber baby bumper on the front.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Awesome, the 15v completely smokes it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

The overdrive board from Newbie is the only way to go. All the typical spots you can buy are underdriven. All the Vectors, Dorcys, Brinkmanns, etc are the same, until,...until,...they are properly driven (and overdriven), to the correct voltage. The Thor is the brightest without a mod, but with a mod, it's just brilliant. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Well, until you get to 1,000 watt aircraft landing lights,... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Must again mention the 1000watt Thor idea /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif


----------



## Scoob (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gifAmazing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif... I've got to make me one of those booster things!!!


----------



## eightballrj (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Hey guys could you not just wire in an input for "constant power" from a car's source and you could get an overdriven car light for much cheaper than anything else you are talking about. But, it would of course have to be corded. I REALLY want Newbie's Mod but I might just try this car powered mod and see how it goes.


----------



## markdi (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

most cars have a max voltage of 14.4 to 14.6 volts at the battery-when the car is running.

less at the cig lighter socket

lot less with the engine off


----------



## Brock (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Take the Thor for example. If you use the 12v cig plug with the car running I had just over 12v at the lamp, without the cord it was about 1/2 volt less. The big problem is the wiring in the car and that a cig plug is awful for power transfer not to mention that tiny 16 or 18 gauge wire to connect them.

I am sure if you direct connect the battery of a running car via even a #12 wire to the battery contacts of the Thor it would be a lot closer to 13v. But again the thick wire and an easy way to connect it is holding you back. I have switched both my cars over to a #8 doubled (8-4 using red & white as + and black and ground as -) and fused at 60A to a larger 240v connector. It is a bit of a pain but I can run a 400w continuous inverter flat out without much drop and a 350w 12v electric heater if I have to, or a nice big spot like the Thor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## markdi (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

still no match for the newbie mod

you would be better off adding a 2 volt sla to the thor 
and using a 16 volt wall wart to charge it

and this is still not as slick as the newbie mod


----------



## eightballrj (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

See I am a major newb when it comes to this stuff. I just tried it today with jumper cables directy to the leads and it didn't do much better. Maybe 30% better. Hey would it be ok to do a 4 volt sla to it(http://www.gardenstatebattery.com/en-us/dept_377.html) since resistance would make it much lower than the 16volts that hurts these bulbs? I mean it would be worth the extra cash to try it I guess and its a 9 AH battery too. Point me in a direction... I am in a experimenting mood. Thanks guys,
Richard


----------



## markdi (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

adding a 4 volt sla might insta flash the bulb.

you could use the extra 4 volt sla and 
series parallel some diodes and use the voltage drop.
to lower the voltage to the bulb.

kinda crazy


----------



## eightballrj (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

I dont understand why Newbie could run his mod up to 15 volts easily, but this setup on slightly upgraded wiring wiring would be probably around 15 volts at the bulb and it would fry bulbs very quickly. If I did this then it would be only to play with and not for torture tests or for any type of long time duty.... just a toy, haha.

Richard


----------



## Scoob (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Richard,
Newbies mod has a soft start chip, which means it doesn't slam the bulb with 15 volts when you turn it on, and helps prevent the bulb from flashing.


----------



## lambda (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

I guess my expectations for the Thor were just too much. I was expecting more of a spot light and the Thor just seems to spew light out the front with minimal focus to the beam.

My outdoor test may also place unusual requirements on what I was expecting. I tested outdoors in my back yard by shining the lights across the yard about 320 feet to the tree line. There is about 25 feet then of sparse trees to the creek, which is down a drop off of about 15 feet. On the other side of the creek is a large steep hill rising about 70 feet. Total distance to the hill across the creek is about 430 feet. 

With the Thor, the beam illuminates all the trees in the forground making it very hard to see through the trees to the hill side. The HF does a much better job of throwing its tight beam spot through the trees illuminating the hill side and revealing what's actually back in the woods. Also, and this probably just me, but the filiment wire lines in the Thor beam just distract me totally when using it. Using the Thor in the woods makes it even worse as the wire shadows play on the tree trunks making it almost disorienting to see with.

Out of the box, Thor couldn't compete with the Vector Sport Spot for total light output either. The Vector throws more light, and does it without the wire shadows, and much whiter in tint also, without using blue tinted bulbs.






As your converter hop up shows, the Thor is basically just under driving the bulb in the stock configuration. But, for me, even if driven brighter as you've done with the mod, I don't know if I could forgive the wire shadows in the beam. Maybe if I used it longer they wouldn't be so distracting to me. But they just irratate me when I use it to look around with outdoors.

So for me, the HF at less than half the cost was a better deal. But I also intend to 'fix' my Thor with a HID bulb soon, and that may make it my favorite spot light then...


----------



## Sway (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

[ QUOTE ]
*lambda said:*
I don't know if I could forgive the wire shadows in the beam. Maybe if I used it longer they wouldn't be so distracting to me. But they just irratate me when I use it to look around with outdoors.



[/ QUOTE ]

If you mod it to HID you will still have the shadow of the return wire /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I barely notice it in my HID mod now because I’m looking at what the light is illuminating down range /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## markdi (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

my hid vector 

started life as a vector sport spot vec126bw.

my thor compared to the vector before the hid mod had a much
tighter hot spot and was a little brighter - indoors

out side thor hammered the vector.

and my vector had a brand new bulb 100 watt(no blue) with a axially orented fillament. 

also I upgraded the wiring and switch - 12 gauge copper wire - before I ever owned a thor.

little did I know that I was going to rip it apart to mod it hid - I replaced the trigger switch with a heavy duty slide switch.

now I am thinking about swapping out the nimh c cells for 2.5 amp hour aa cells.

I would still get 25 or 30 minutes runtime

and I could put the ballast inside the light.

the ballast is flush with the back of the spotlight-doesnt look bad.


----------



## BVH (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

Has anyone seen the new Thor 15 mil anywhere for sale other than on the Cyclops WEB site? Looking for the cheap Costco price, hopefully around $40.00 maybe?


----------



## markdi (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

can the 15 million cp light cyclops actually be purchased
on their website ?


----------



## BVH (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

No, I didn't notice that there's no way to purchase it. Thanks for making that observation. Guess we'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## markdi (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Thor vs HF Spot*

darn I was hoping I missed somthing and was wrong.


----------

